# Mille Miglia & Ferrari Tribute 2012



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

The Mille Miglia was an open-road endurance race (Brescia to Rome and back, a figure-eight shaped course of roughly 1500 km or 1000 miles) which took place in Italy twenty-four times from 1927 to 1957. The race was banned after two fatal crashes (From 1927 to 1957, the race took the lives of a total of 56 people). Since 1977, the name was revived as the Mille Miglia Storica, a parade for 385 pre-1957 cars that takes several days. 
The Ferrari Tribute instead is an endurance race that follows the same route of the Mille Miglia, in which can join 150 Ferrari made after 1957.

In this thread I'll show the pics I took in Brescia, I hope you'll like them!

BMW 3 Series









PORSCHE Boxster


















BUGATTI Veyron









BENTLEY Continental GT


















CISITALIA 202 SC (1948)



























ALFA ROMEO 1900 C Sprint (1952)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

ALFA ROMEO 1750 Spider (1968-1969)


















ASTON MARTIN DB3 (1952)


















BANDINI 750 Sport Siluro (1951)



























FIAT 1100/103 E TV (1956)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

FIAT 1100 S (1948)



























SIATA Daina Sport Coupé (1952)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

FORD B18 (1933)


















MASERATI 200SI (1957) & OSCA MT4-2AD (1953)









OSCA MT4-2AD (1953)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

JAGUAR MK VII (1951)


















FERRARI 250 GT (1956)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

LANCIA Aprilia (1939)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

JAGUAR C-Type (1952)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

BUGATTI Type 35 A (1925)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

MERCEDES-BENZ 220A (1954)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

FERRARI 250 GT Cabriolet (1962)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

OM 665 SSMM (1929)


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A shame that you have only gotten comments from spambots. hno: 



Satyricon84 said:


> FERRARI 250 GT (1956)


That's a beauty. I wish Ferrari still produced cars like this.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Galro said:


> A shame that you have only gotten comments from spambots. hno:
> That's a beauty. I wish Ferrari still produced cars like this.


Well no matter, I'm sure that there's people that appreciate my pics even if he doesn't comment, so I'll keep posting 

If you like classic Ferrari, this one is for you...I like it very much

FERRARI 225 S Export (1951)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

FIAT 508 CM 1100 (1939)


----------



## Perennial Quest (May 24, 2007)

Thank you very much for sharing.
There have been, as always, some REAL beauties!


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Perennial Quest said:


> Thank you very much for sharing.
> There have been, as always, some REAL beauties!


Thank you for your comment


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

PORSCHE 356 1500 Speedster (1954)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

BUGATTI Type 35 T (1926)


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Really nice pics kay:


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

FORD A Deluxe (1931)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

PEUGEOT 403 (1957)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

AUSTIN HEALEY 100S (1955)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

FIAT 520 (1928)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

TRIUMPH TR3 (1956)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

ALFA ROMEO 1900 C Super Sprint (1955)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

FERRARI 575M Maranello (2002)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

JAGUAR XK140 FHC (1955)


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Satyricon84 said:


> ALFA ROMEO 1900 C Super Sprint (1955)


A classic Italian beauty! :cheers:


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

LANCIA Lambda Serie VII (1927)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

ALFA ROMEO Giulietta (1956)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Due an expansive entry fee (7.260€) or because the car doesn't have necessary requisitons to join in the Mille Miglia race, many people choose to follow it without official number, stickers and assistance... these cars are not allowed to park in the exposition area, so you have to walk all around the city to spot them. Tiring, but surely funny and worth to spot other rare & classic cars like this one and others I'll show...

FERRARI 250 GT Coupé (1954-1960)


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Such a clean design.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

^^ and powerful engine 

COOPER T33 (1954)


















This car is unique and was built in 1954 by Charles and John Coopper to get a sports car with a lightweight chassis and a 3442 cc engine from Jaguar.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

FIAT 126 Jungla (1976)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

PORSCHE 356 Pre-A 1300 Coupé (1954)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

ASTON MARTIN Ulster (1935)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

FERRARI California (2010)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

RILEY Sprite (1936)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

ALFA ROMEO 6C 2300 Pescara (1935)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

BENTLEY 6 1/2 litre (1937)


----------



## Perennial Quest (May 24, 2007)

Che meraviglie. Spettacolo puro!

Thank you for sharing these beauties! :applause:


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Perennial Quest said:


> Che meraviglie. Spettacolo puro!
> 
> Thank you for sharing these beauties! :applause:


Thank you for the comment!


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

LINCOLN Capri (1953)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

FERRARI 500 Mondial (1953-1955)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

TRIUMPH TR2 (1954)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

JAGUAR MK VII (1954)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

FERRARI 750 Monza (1955)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

FIAT 500 B (1947)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

JAGUAR XK140 OTS SE (1954)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

FIAT 1100 (1953)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

BRISTOL 400 (1949)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

FIAT 508S (1934)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

FERRARI 458 Italia (2010)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

FERRARI 512 TR (1992)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

FIAT 500 C (1951)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

FERRARI 330 GT 2+2 (1966)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

FERRARI F50 (1995)


----------



## Perennial Quest (May 24, 2007)

Wow, it has been years since I last saw an F50... Amazing car!


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

FERRARI 365 GTS4 (1972)


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

FERRARI 599 GTO (2011)


----------

